# Yet another D. Tinctorious ID thread...



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey everyone! Wondering if anyone can id this Tinc that I have. I think it's a Patricia but I would just like to know before I buy other Tincs. Thanks!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pretty little frog. Looks like it could be a Patricia but I can't say for sure. What about the person who sold it to you? Don't they know?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It sure looks like an Oyapok to me.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

billschwinn said:


> It sure looks like an Oyapok to me.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

I rescued these from another person so I do not know for sure who they originally came from. He is pretty though! Also, doing what he does best... climb walls.


frogface said:


> Pretty little frog. Looks like it could be a Patricia but I can't say for sure. What about the person who sold it to you? Don't they know?


----------



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

I was checking out the morph page to see the morph that ya'll mentioned. His yellow isn't as vibrant as this patricia so in that respect he looks like an Oyapok. He also has the larger side spots like the Oyapok as opposed to the small spots of the Patricia. Here's a comparison

Patricia










Oyapok









Then again, they both look very similar


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks JUST like the oyapoks I've seen


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Looks JUST like the oyapoks I\'ve seen


can you try and get a pic where the color is not thrown off by the lighting?


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

It's not as simple as looking at a picture and saying this is the morph. All morphs or types of tinctorious have a lot of variation.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I know absolutely NOTHING about tincs (I woulda said cobalt ) but I would take lots more pics and post them since some people on here know tincs pretty well - could those flash marks on the wrists be a clue?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

My Oyapoks have white wrist bands.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll toss in a tentative vote for Oyapock, but better pics are definitely needed.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

There is no doubt in my mind that they are NOT Patricias or Cobalts. With as white as that frog is I'm POSITIVE it's an Oyapock. I've got all three any they are all very different looking, however; if it's white on blue/purple your only choice is Oyapock!! I hope this helps. Those pics that were posted say it all.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Michael Shrom said:


> It's not as simple as looking at a picture and saying this is the morph. All morphs or types of tinctorious have a lot of variation.


I'm with Mike on this... 
If the hobby as a whole is not interested in interbreeding morphs as a measure to keep the morphs around as long as possible, why is there a consistent belief that a simple visual id is going to be 100% accurate? The fact that there are some question in some of the opinions should throw up some red flags. 

Ed


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Ed said:


> I'm with Mike on this...
> If the hobby as a whole is not interested in interbreeding morphs as a measure to keep the morphs around as long as possible, why is there a consistent belief that a simple visual id is going to be 100% accurate? The fact that there are some question in some of the opinions should throw up some red flags.


I agree with Mike and Ed here.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe it's just me or my computer screen, but it looks like there is some yellow on it's head? I could be wrong since I've never kept oyapocks, but I thought they were bone white, no yellow at all (someone correct me if I'm wrong.) To the OP, does the frog have any hint of yellow on it? Some additional pictures would help. I think it's too difficult to tell from that one picture, especially because of the variation shown by tincs.
Bryan


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

There is a possibility that it's a hybrid - if no one knows who produced the frog.
I'm also thinking that in the photo, it looks a little bit too yellow to be an Oyapock, but besides that it looks like one.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The pic I see has no yellow.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, you will NEVER be 100 percent sure what it is without id from the breeder/supplier... Im just saying it looks just like the oyapoks I see from Darren


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Maybe it's just me or my computer screen, but it looks like there is some yellow on it's head? I could be wrong since I've never kept oyapocks, but I thought they were bone white, no yellow at all (someone correct me if I'm wrong.)


All the oyapocks I've had and seen morph out tend to have a yellow hue for a month or so. Any froglet worthy of selling should have lost most If not all it's yellow hues. Tincs can sometimes take a couple weeks to really get their colors. This is one big difference I've seen compared to thumbs that morph out fully colored. Just my 2 cents on that. Hope this was in someway helpfull. 

Shaw


----------



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Maybe it's just me or my computer screen, but it looks like there is some yellow on it's head? I could be wrong since I've never kept oyapocks, but I thought they were bone white, no yellow at all (someone correct me if I'm wrong.) To the OP, does the frog have any hint of yellow on it? Some additional pictures would help. I think it's too difficult to tell from that one picture, especially because of the variation shown by tincs.
> Bryan


yes, the frog does have a yellow color but it does not show up in that picture.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Depending on what you are feeding them sometimes colors that are not natural pop up. Back in the day I was using a lot of canthaxanthin on all of the frog food. After some of my powder blues showed up with lots or yellow I backed off. 
You can not look at a tinctorious and be certain of what type it is.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

There is another black and white morph found at Mount Matoury, so knowing the locality of the frog in question is paramount. Otherwise, it's just a pretty frog and should just be thought of as such. What's wrong with that?

Richard.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ill say this just like I say with plants.. if you didnt get the info with the animal then you will prolly never know. unfortunately im recommending that this animal not be paired up with intent of breeding. I I can say this Ive made the mistake of purchasing from a local petstore a D. tinctorius baby.. before I knew about this board and how important it was to know the morph and keep only the same morph together. My question is where did you obtain the animal and why didnt the seller give you info?



Todd


----------

